# Es gibt kein Useflag PNG!

## sewulba

Hallo...

Bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
emerge armagetronad

Calculating dependencies                   ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1 to /

 * armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1.src.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1.src.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * You must install dev-libs/libxml2 with USE=png

 *

 * ERROR: games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1.ebuild, line   63:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$msg"

 *  The die message:

 *   You must install dev-libs/libxml2 with USE=png

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * Messages for package games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1:

 * You must install dev-libs/libxml2 with USE=png

 *

 * ERROR: games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1.ebuild, line   63:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$msg"

 *  The die message:

 *   You must install dev-libs/libxml2 with USE=png

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/temp/die.env'.

 *

P3 ~ # emerge -pv libxml2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                     ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.31  USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test" 0 kB
```

Wie zu sehen ist gibt es kein Use-Flag PNG. Was mach in nun?

Sewulba   :Embarassed: 

----------

## uhai

was sagt 

```
euse -i png
```

 ?

Bei mir kommt:

```
localhost uhai # euse -i png

global use flags (searching: png)

************************************************************

[+ CD ] png - Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

local use flags (searching: png)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

```

----------

## think4urs11

Hast du das ebuild aus bugs.gentoo.org #102615 oder aus irgendeinem Overlay?

In Portage ist nur 0.2.7.1-r1

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Dumme Frage: Wieso sollte libXML überhaupt ein USE-Flag PNG haben?

Meines Wissens nach hat XML doch gar nix mit Bild-Dateien o.ä. zu tun.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich habs grade mal emerged... 

```
 dev-libs/libxml2

     Available versions:  (2)  2.6.30-r1 2.6.31

   {bootstrap build debug doc examples ipv6 python readline test}

     Installed versions:  2.6.31(2)(15:34:31 30.04.2008)(ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.xmlsoft.org/

     Description:         Version 2 of the library to manipulate XML files

```

Die Version ist installiert.. und ich hab die Version aus dem layman-Overlay. Anleitung findet sich im armagetronad-wiki.

```
 games-action/armagetronad

     Available versions:  0.2.7.1-r1 {dedicated}

     Installed versions:  0.2.8.2.1[armagetron](16:51:37 31.05.2008)(linguas_de opengl -debug -dedicated -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_es -linguas_fr -moviepack -moviesounds)

     Homepage:            http://armagetronad.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         3d tron lightcycles, just like the movie

```

Grüße

----------

## sewulba

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Also ich habs grade mal emerged... 
> 
> ```
>  dev-libs/libxml2
> 
> ...

 

Das ist wohl des Rätsels lösung. Danke. Ich habe emerge armagetronad gemacht. das geht nicht. Werde bald möglichst sowie im Wiki vorgeschlagen probieren. Danke!   :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Die Version ist installiert.. und ich hab die Version aus dem layman-Overlay.

 

Es gibt ein layman-Overlay?

----------

## sewulba

Tja... Zu früh gefreut.

Bekomme immer folgenden Fehler:

```
emerge armagetronad

Calculating dependencies                       ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1 to /

 * armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1.src.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1.src.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * You must install dev-libs/libxml2 with USE=png

 *

 * ERROR: games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1.ebuild, line   63:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$msg"

 *  The die message:

 *   You must install dev-libs/libxml2 with USE=png

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * Messages for package games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1:

 * You must install dev-libs/libxml2 with USE=png

 *

 * ERROR: games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1.ebuild, line   63:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$msg"

 *  The die message:

 *   You must install dev-libs/libxml2 with USE=png

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/temp/die.env'.

 *

```

Ich kapiere nicht, was ich falsch mache!

----------

## ScytheMan

hab mir grade mal des ebuild angeschaut

```
pkg_setup() {

   if ! built_with_use media-libs/sdl-image png; then

      local msg="You must install dev-libs/libxml2 with USE=png"

      eerror "$msg"

      die "$msg"

   fi 
```

das löst ja den fehler aus. 

probier mal sdl-image mit useflag png zu bauen. 

evtl. ist das einfach nur fehlerhaft formuliert.

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## sewulba

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> hab mir grade mal des ebuild angeschaut
> 
> ```
> pkg_setup() {
> 
> ...

 

Genau das war es. Danke!   :Laughing: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Die Version ist installiert.. und ich hab die Version aus dem layman-Overlay. 
> 
> Es gibt ein layman-Overlay?

 

Äh. Deswegen hab ich das doch auch kursiv geschrieben ;) Layman ist doch nur so eine art Paket-Manager-für-Overlays. Man kann ein Overlay ja auch via svn nutzen und das drumherum Manuell einbinden. Zugegeben, ich muss an meiner Ausdrucksweise Arbeiten..

@-Thread-Verlauf: Diese Meldung des fehlenden PNG Useflag ist dann doch ein Fehler in der Fehlermeldung vom ebuild....

----------

